# Experienced Q’er New To This Forum



## SmkyMtnRob (Apr 18, 2021)

I am a native Texan now retired to the Great Smoky Mountains of East Tennessee.  I have been an avid grill and smoker enthusiast for more than 50 years.  My beginnings are slow and low smoking brisket in a offset barrel smoker using mesquite wood for that classic Texan taste profile.   Over the years I have owned probably every type of smoker made.  As of last week I purchased the new Pit Boss Platinum Laredo 1000, adding it to my Cook Shack electric, a Traeger Pro and a Weber dome.  After initial seasoning, I did 3 racks of Baby Back Ribs and 5 ponds of chicken wings, both of which were outstanding.  I now have a 17 pond Choice Grade Packer Brisket in the fridge for smoking this week.  My plan is now to Craig’s List the 3  older units and keep the new Pit Boss, assuming this brisket turns out great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from ND


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from another Tennessean


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 18, 2021)

SmkyMtnRob said:


> I am a native Texan now retired to the Great Smoky Mountains of East Tennessee.  I have been an avid grill and smoker enthusiast for more than 50 years.  My beginnings are slow and low smoking brisket in a offset barrel smoker using mesquite wood for that classic Texan taste profile.   Over the years I have owned probably every type of smoker made.  As of last week I purchased the new Pit Boss Platinum Laredo 1000, adding it to my Cook Shack electric, a Traeger Pro and a Weber dome.  After initial seasoning, I did 3 racks of Baby Back Ribs and 5 ponds of chicken wings, both of which were outstanding.  I now have a 17 pond Choice Grade Packer Brisket in the fridge for smoking this week.  My plan is now to Craig’s List the 3  older units and keep the new Pit Boss, assuming this brisket turns out great.


Welcome!!


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from KC, glad you joined us.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina.   Looking forward to see how the brisket turns out for you. 
John


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from Knoxville Rob.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
Good to have you with us!


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga


----------



## bdawg (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from WA State


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice to have you on board! Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia
David


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome from upstate New York!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome Rob!!
From SouthEast Pennsylvania!!

Bear


----------



## kruizer (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------

